
How is GNU Make tested? - AlexDenisov
http://lowlevelbits.org/system-under-test-gnu-make/
======
drinchev
I was using perl at the time all modern web apps were perl based and it did
have tests for almost everything.

Sure 92 seems far away for TDD but nevertheless the concept of tests is older
than that. It was no surprise for me that make has tests.

